# depressed jenny



## sambosmom (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi I have a mini jenny, and 3 miniature horses. Star runs with my gelding. When I take my gelding out, Star goes on a hunger strike and will not eat for at least 2 meals, even though sam is gone for only an hour. She wont stay with the other minis and is down right mean to my 24" mini. I cant always take her with me because I am training the other 2 minis. I tried seperating them for a week but she lost so much wait I put her back with him. Any suggestions? And is this common?


----------



## Ashley (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds to me like she is really bonded to him. Which I find weird. Our donkeys dont mind the horses but dont bond to them. I would try getting another donkey and maybe she will bond to him/her so that when you take the gelding out she wont be so alone.

As for suggestions..................there isnt anything you can do to change her from that. It would be like your best friend going away. That is what your doing to her in her world.


----------



## RNR (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know what to tell you! But I like the suggestion of getting her another donkey!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree, she needs another donkey to bond with. Donkeys like to be with there own "kind" ,




even tho if another donkey isnt around they will become best pals with a horse



. I have seen quit a few times where a LONE donkey is a LONELY donkey



. I would definitely be getting her a long-ear pal.



I have a rescue mini/standard here who was starved, beaten, and her bet pal (a jack) was shot right in front of my jenny,



(my jenny was next, but I stepped in REAL FAST!) when we brought her home she was so depressed and so terrible skinny, well, within 8 weeks after I saved her, she had a beautiful little boy,



(Taco Lil Bits) she became a completely different donkey, her baby turned her life around, she is constantly with him, and its just so cute to watch the two of them play. They are best pals.



Corinne


----------



## tazz001 (Nov 15, 2005)

When we first got a donkey she paced so much she had beaten paths and wouldn't sleep. We had to get another because she was soooo lonely...and sooo the donkey addiction began...2nd dond got sick and we had to put her down...1st donk into depression again...replace sick donk...back to 2...send 1st donk out to be bred...2nd donk into depression...so 3rd donk was looked for...ended up buy 1 and getting her best friend free cuz the seller didn't want to seperate them...4 donks...3 bred...OK spring time we have 7 donks...thats way to many...

Sell 1 donk and buyer calls 2 weeks later...she's depressed...sell a second donk...gee got them started too!!

Donkey ownership is sooo addictive!! Is there some sort of 12 step program to help with this addiction...LOL

Sounds like you donkey needs a long ears friend...something she can pal around with.


----------



## Shari (Nov 15, 2005)

Ella has bonded with me and my Icelandic. There are donkeys down the road,, they bray at her and she total ingores them and walks over to her Pet Icelandic.

But then she was raised with miniature horses...so I don't think she thinks she is a donkey. But she is happy and that is what counts.


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 16, 2005)

We have one mini donkey....yearling jack. His name is Sammy and takes his job of guarding the herd quite seriously. He is quite bonded with two of our mares and the others think of him as "one of us". Perhaps because Sammy was raised with other mini foals, the herd accepted him as one of their own. That said, he thinks of himself as one of the group. Same with our baby llama, Patsy. Everyone told us to get another, but she's happy with her buddies and enjoys humans. Maybe we have something weird in our water.

Getting another donkey is a good idea, perhaps they would draw together. How does the gelding react when he's removed from the pasture for training? Any possibility of taking the donkey out with the gelding and let her/him hang around the training area....just so the gelding is within eyeshot?

Good luck!


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 16, 2005)

What I have learned today is that Donkeys may very well need more of there own kind...Oh good lord - just when I was seriously thinking about another mini!



HELPPPPP! Its the potato chip sindrum ( I know I butchered that ) and I rarely eat the things!!!






Lori


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 16, 2005)

OHHH Lori, just when you thought you had this addiction under control



whats one more (besides my Misty, ooopppsss---OUR Misty) Jasper needs a friend of his own kind.. ....... Corinne


----------



## Ashley (Nov 17, 2005)

Dunpainted~ Dont be to suprised if your little jack doesnt fall even more in love with your mares come spring.


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 17, 2005)

Ashley......you're a hoot!





Sadly, I've had that on the back of my mind and that's why we have a couple pastures.....he can take care of the children (youngin colts). Who knows, maybe I'll toss in a mare and hope for a hinny!





Cindy


----------



## sambosmom (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank You everyone for the answer about my depressed jenni. As far as my gelding is concern it does not bother him to leave the donkey or others. He lives for driving. Even near the tigers!! I also take Star often, but with my daughter expecting my 1st grandchild, we have now taken to driving sam while leading the "kids" around. I will think about another jenny, but in order to do that I will have to sell a mini(husbands rules not mine). Thank You


----------



## Ashley (Nov 19, 2005)

Well sorry but if it were me, then I would be selling a mini. My pets health and happiness come before anything.


----------



## sambosmom (Nov 19, 2005)

I cant part with the minis. 2 are therapy horses and the 3rd is being trained for the baby. I will have to find a way to include Star in the training program. If that wont work I will probably find her a home. Thanks Janice


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes another longear would make the difference!!! They get addicting just like miniature horses!!!!

Where are you located? If it is anywhere close to Ks, I have a sweet little jennet on my website!


----------

